# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Nid de pies attaqué par les corbeaux qui ont pris leur oisillon

## armandine

J'ai les boyaux à l'envers depuis hier à ce sujet. Et tout est dit plus ou moins dans le titre.
J'étais heureuse que des pies viennent nidifier dans notre très grand peuplier. Et tout se passait bien depuis des mois. Cela se voyait que désormais elles venaient alimenter leur/leurs petits.
Et puis, hier, alors que nous venions de rentrer de chez le véto et que tout était calme, à peine le temps de donner un petit repas "réconfort" à mon chat qui venait d'aller chez le véto.(environ 10 minutes)... en ouvrant la porte fenêtre, j'entends de grands bruits d'oiseaux et je constate une horde de corbeaux attaquant de toute part le nid avec les pauvres pies essayant de défendre l'oisillon. J'ai essayé de claquer dans les mains pour faire fuir les attaquants, mais trop tard, un des corbeaux s'était déjà saisi de l'oisillon et s'envolait avec.
Cela a été une attaque fulgurante, et les pauvres parents pies n'avaient aucune chance de sauver leur oisillon et moi j'aurais peut-être pu avec mes hurlements mais je suis malheureusement arrivée trop tard. 
J'en suis restée complètement abasourdie. Je ne pensais pas que les corbeaux s'attaquaient aux oisillons. J'avais bien vu des bagarres entre pies et corbeaux au sujet du territoire, mais jamais je n'aurais pensé qu'ils représentaient un danger pour un animal vivant. 
J'imagine la détresse des parents pie face à leur impuissance et j'imagine le calvaire qu'à du endurer le pauvre oisillon. 
Aviez vous connaissance de cela ? Avez vous déjà été témoins de telles attaques de la part des corbeaux ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le plus souvent ce sont des geais qui attaquent malheureusement ... et chez ma mère, les écureuils

----------


## Delphane

Dans l'absolu, si des pies avaient trouvé un nid de corbeau/corneille (je ne sais pas si c'étaient des freux ou des corneilles ?) avec des oisillons... je ne doute pas un instant qu'elles se seraient servies de la même façon. En l'occurrence, là les corbeaux ont été les plus forts.  :: 
Les corneilles livrent aussi régulièrement des "batailles aériennes" aux buses, et généralement, se sont les buses qui dégagent...
Ce sont des oiseaux sociaux et intelligents, très opportunistes, et omnivores... ils ont de l'avance sur leurs concurrents à plumes.  :: 
Donc même si je n'ai jamais été témoin direct, ce que tu décris me semble plutôt "commun"... d'ailleurs, il y a d'autres menaces qui pèsent sur les oisillons au nid... comme les écureuils, par exemple.
Cela dit, je comprends ta réaction, quand on a des oiseaux dans son jardin, ça devient un peu comme "nos" oiseaux, j'aurais sûrement essayer de faire pareil. Mais d'un autre côté, c'est la loi de la Nature...

Le monde des oiseaux est un monde plutôt violent en fait... je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà vu une bande de moineaux s'acharner sur un de leur congénères, mais ça peut être sanglant aussi...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Corbeaux, freux, corneilles, choucas, geais, pies, sont tous des corvides et si certains ont un regime plus selectif que les autres (geais ..) ce sont des opportunistes a tendance omnivore (fruits, graines, legumes, oeufs et petites proies, restes de table, decharges etc : a Paris les corneilles mangent oeufs et pigeonneaux . Et les pies ne dedaignent pas la viande. Du canibalisme est egalement observe chez les corvides sur les oisillons ou adultes affaiblis. Nombre nettoyent aussi 
les charognes.

----------


## cerbere

faut bien qu'ils se nourrissent aussi...

----------


## armandine

Je sais qu'il faut qu'ils ne nourrissent..... mais prendre un oisillon vivant dans un nid c'est tellement cruel. Et forcément je sentais toute l'impuissance des parents pie. Je me mettais à leur place. Et c'est vrai que je ne pensais pas que les corbeaux faisaient cela. Pour moi, le/les petits étaient en sécurité. D'une part, ce n'est certainement pas nous qui aurions fait quoi que ce soit pour les déranger (au contraire). Et d'autre part, comme le jardin est sécurisé, je me disais que si les petits venaient à rater leur vol et tombaient dans le jardin, le grillage du haut ferait barrage contre les chats. 
Et pour les écureuils, je ne savais pas non plus. Mais je pensais qu'ils étaient uniquement granivores ? Ils mangent des oisillons ?
C'est vrai qu'en plus c'était un vrai plaisir de voir la construction du nid, puis le va et vient des parents pour nourrir leur petit, les jacassements, leur communication, leur présence autour de la maison.....Avec toute une impression (fausse) de sérénité et de sécurité. Et après cinq minutes de parfait chao, il ne reste plus qu'un nid vide, la mort et le silence.......

----------


## Delphane

Les écureuils mangent les oisillons par opportunisme, et pour combler des besoins en protéines (je ne sais pas s'ils en ont conscience, mais a priori, c'est l'idée). D'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas les seuls à le faire, puisqu'on a déjà observé des cerfs/biches manger des petits mammifères. Il y a même une vidéo qui circule d'un écureuil filmé en train de manger une souris...


La Nature est un vaste champ de bataille, où la Mort n'est jamais que l'alter-ego de la Vie... et ce n'est pas "cruel", aucun animal ne l'est, la cruauté ce n'est qu'une projection humaine.  :: 
Finalement, il est très philosophique ce sujet... 

(tout ceci me fait penser à une nouvelle de Dino Buzzati qui s'appelle "Douce Nuit", et qui fait relativiser beaucoup de choses...  :: ).

----------


## Columba

Puis les pies s'attaquent parfois aussi aux nichées d'autres oiseaux. Donc tu te mets à la place de ce couple qui a perdu son ou ses petits, mais tu peux penser aussi aux animaux que les pies ont pu consommer, les familles qu'elles ont pu elles-même détruire 

Si le bébé pie était tombé du nid et au sol tu aurais pu le "sauver", j'avoue que moi-même dans l'action j'aurais sûrement réagi pour protéger le petit s'il était à ma portée. 

C'est vrai qu'on a tendance à s'approprier les animaux vivants autour de nous et à vouloir les défendre par rapport aux opportunistes de passage. De la même façon si je vois un rapace vouloir attaquer un de mes pigeons je vais défendre mon oiseau... Alors qu'il ne fait que se nourrir, et entre manger mon pigeon et un autre pigeon qui n'a pas de nom, cela revient un peu au même (sauf au regard de mon attachement affectif).

----------


## corinnebergeron

On philosophe moins quand un chien tue un chat ...

----------


## Delphane

Ben... forcément que l'on va être plus dans l'affectif, et c'est ce que je disais : c'est humain de ne pas être "objectif" finalement, puisque l'on va mettre de l'affectif.
Après, quand c'est ton chien qui tue ton chat... il y a tellement d'affectif (et encore une fois, c'est bien normal) qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement qu'être atteint. Après, chacun gérera la situation comme il le peut, c'est difficile de juger de l'extérieur ou de savoir a priori ce que l'on ferait.  :: 

C'est comme ça...  ::

----------


## loulouk

ou quand un serpent se nourrit ^^

----------


## Columba

Ben oui dans la PA on est un peu des bisounours par rapport à la violence du vivant en général 

Ou des utopistes. Ou des humains avec toute leur humanité et les contradictions qui vont avec 

(Cette conversation me rappelle que je suis en pleine crise existentialiste )

----------


## Segusia52

Il n'est pas trop tard en saison : vos pies peuvent avoir une autre couvée.

C'est étrange, j'ai eu ici aussi l'attaque d'un nid de pies par des oiseaux plus petits (pas pu les identifier, tombée de la nuit, trop loin).

Serait-ce à relier au défaut d'insectes, à cause de la météo, pour nourrir leurs propres oisillons ?

Les hirondelles aussi semblent en souffrance dans leur recherche alimentaire.

----------


## armandine

Je croyais avoir lu sur un site que ce n'était qu'une couvée par an. Et puis, je pense qu'elles auront peur de se faire attaquer à nouveau si elles refont une couvée au même endroit.
Il faut dire que le nid est bien en vue au faîte de ce grand arbre qui n'a pratiquement pas de feuille.
Il y a quelques années, elles avaient commencé un nid dans un autre arbre du jardin mais il était moins haut et notre présence, même discréte, associé au manque de hauteur, leur avait fait abandonner cette construction. Dommage car là le feuillage cachait bien le nid et je pense que les corbeaux n'auraient pas osé s'approcher si près de notre habitation.
Il me semblait qu'il y avait quand même pas mal d'insectes, de limaces, d'escargots........ Les moineaux et les mésanges n'arrêtent pas de venir se nourrir sur les arbres.

----------


## dedel

Si tôt en saison je pense qu'ils peuvent relancer une deuxième couvée. A ma connaissance il n'y a qu'une couvée lorsque l'élevage des petits est mené à terme, dans ce cas il est trop tard pour envisager d'élever une autre nichée. Mais lorsque les jeunes meurent en début de saison, la plupart de nos oiseaux peuvent relancer une ponte.

----------


## domi

ma mère en maison de retraite a assisté à la même scène tout en haut des arbres, des corbeaux attaquant un nid de pies ; on voit souvent les corbeaux nettoyer les routes des hérissons ou lapins écrasés ;

----------


## armandine

Oui, pour moi, les corbeaux se nourrissaient d'animaux morts......mais ça c'était avant que je ne vois l'horrible spectacle d'avant hier. 
Et pour en revenir à une discution "plus philosophique", je me dis que je suis sur cette terre pour défendre les plus faibles. Si les pies avaient attaqués un nid de merles, j'aurais essayé de défendre les petits du merle.
Je vais donner juste un autre petit exemple. Hier, un de mes chats m'a montré un petit truc qui se tortillait dans tous les sens. Quand j'ai bien regardé, j'ai vu une petite chenille attaquée par des fourmis. Alors, j'ai aidé la chenille en la débarrassant des fourmis et en la mettant dans un lieu que je pensais sur. Etre dévoré vivant relève d'une torture insupportable. Idem pour un vers de terre qui gisait sur le bitume et qui commençait à être cernés par des fourmis. Alors, oui, les fourmis n'ont pas eu à manger mais il était hors de question par rapport à mon éthique personnel de laisser ses animaux être dévorés vivants.
Les humains sont les rois des cons, sont des salauds, des tortionnaires et ne devraient pas exister sur cette terre. Mais dans la mesure où je suis là, j'essaye de toutes mes forces d'être un peu moins con et de ressembler le moins possible à la sale race dont je suis issue. 
Et vous tous vous le faites aussi puisque vous vous retrouvez sur Rescue. Mais je crois que chacun a son degré d'empathie et de sensibilité et c'est ce qui fait notre différence dans ce monde de la PA.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ne va pas croire qu'on s'en fout ... mais c'est vrai qu'il faut savoir que le monde des oiseaux est vraiment extrèmement impitoyable. Et que beaucoup sont carnivores. Cà a été aussi un choc pour moi quand je l'ai découvert (j'ai élevé un bébé pie qui a ensuite rejoint sa famille, tombé du nid par la faute de geais qui ont tué le reste de la famille, les parents sont venus dans mon jardin tout le temps que je l'ai élevée et elle est repartie avec eux). 

Perso j'interviens quand je peux (peu d'oiseaux chez moi, décimés dés avant notre arrivée par les déjà nombreux chats du quartier) tout en étant bien consciente que c'est un monde de prédateurs.

Y a pas que les humains qui tuent ... mais on est les seuls à rajouter à l'arsenal de la force naturelle armes et pesticides en tout genre ...

----------


## Houitie

Les corbeaux c'est une vraie plaie en ce moment, ils sont partout et beaucoup trop nombreux (enfin corbeaux ou autre piafs noirs et gros, ce sont peut être des corneilles). Bref ici il y en a beaucoup trop qui détruisent les semis malgré les méthodes diverses pour les faire fuir.

----------


## Columba

Ca fait déjà 10 ans que les dégâts sont en hausse  Les populations de corvidés se portent plutôt biens oui par rapport aux petits passereaux qui régressent...

----------


## armandine

Oui mais les petits oiseaux sont surement plus victimes des pesticides qu'ils ingerent via les graines et les insectes que les corvides. En ce qui me concerne j'aime enormement ces magnifiques oiseaux noirs qui me rappellent la campagne de mon enfance et adolescemce. Mais l'attaque et le rapt du petit des pies a ete un choc. mais je trouve deplorable et cruel tous les pieges qui sont mis en place pour capturer les corbeaux

----------


## Delphane

Ben, à mon échelle, j'agis comme toi Armandine : quand je vois une petite bestiole en difficulté, j'essaye de faire en sorte de lui venir en aide.

Après, et je dis ça sans vouloir être cassante ou quoi, je trouve que c'est vraiment une façon de voir à un petit niveau humain d'opposer la mort à la vie, les gentils petits animaux qui se font manger par les méchants prédateurs etc... La nature, l'existence même en soi, ce n'est jamais qu'une question de cycle et de passage d'un état à un autre. La mort, ce n'est jamais que la fin d'un cycle et le début d'un autre. La mort fait partie de la vie, ce n'est ni triste, ni mal, c'_est_. Point.  
ça ne veut pas dire qu'en disant cela, je manque d'empathie, au contraire... c'est juste que j'essaye de voir les choses les plus possible dans leur globalité. Et j'essaye juste de faire la part des choses entre mon ressenti partiel et partial, le sens de l'existence et de la création dans son entièreté. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je n'essaye pas de faire preuve de compassion, ou que je trouve ça génial quand un chat tue un lézard ou une souris.
Mais ce sont 2 choses différentes, et 2 niveaux de compréhension différents. Et de la même manière que je n'ai pas toutes les clés de compréhension, je n'ai pas à juger de ce qui devrait ou non exister. Et dans le fond, c'est peut-être la cause principale de la rupture de l'être humain avec la nature et sa nature : se prétendre apte à décider de ce qui doit exister ou non.


Pour ce qui est des corbeaux/corneilles... j'avoue ma totale impartialité, parce que je suis fascinée par ces oiseaux. Je ne vais pas recommencer avec leur symbolique, leur caractère sacré d'oiseaux psychopompes chez les peuples Celtes ou des corbeaux d'Odin, ou les corbeaux parleurs des Romains... Mais vraiment, je pense que si ces oiseaux effrayent tant, plus que leur livrée noire ou leurs croassements, c'est peut-être parce que c'est le seul oiseau qui vous regarde, qui vous observe et qui semble soutenir le regard humain.

----------


## loulouk

en allant aux chevaux hier matin j'ai été assez fascinée par un corbeau qui était la , perché sur la barrière et qu m'observait entre 2 coassements, je me tenais à seulement quelques pas et il n'avait pas l'air d'avoir peur, il restait à m'observer et me suivre des yeux dans mes mouvements

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je pense que c'étaient plutôt des corneilles, car les corbeau freux ont plutôt une tendance végétarienne... Ce qui ne fait pas avancer le problème. Il faut savoir que les pies et les geais sont les plus gros prédateurs d’œufs et d'oisillons (chez les oiseaux, parce qu'effectivement, les couleuvres et les écureuils ne se privent pas, non plus que les fouines, les martres ou les genettes, et bien sûr... Les chats.).
C'est aussi ça la nature, même si ça nous paraît cruel.
Côté positif, comme dit plus haut, les pies, à cette saison, peuvent lancer une deuxième couvée pour compenser la perte de la première. C'est assez fréquent chez des oiseaux qui ne font normalement qu'une couvée par an : chez les perdrix on appelle ça "couvées de recoquetage".
Ne leur prêtez pas trop de sentiments humains (attention, je n'ai pas dit qu'elles ne ressentaient rien, hein!), elles sauront recommencer pour mener leur prochaine couvée à l'âge adulte (au contraire d'humains qui auraient été certainement bien trop tristes pour recommencer aussitôt, pour poursuivre l'analogie...), leur instinct leur permet de le faire (heureusement, car beaucoup de couvées sont détruites chaque année).

----------


## phacélie

les prédateurs ne peuvent pas se payer le luxe de la conscience du "mal" qu'ils font subir à leurs proies et leurs proches.

il semble que l'espèce humaine illustre ça elle aussi.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Les corneilles chassent les buses (et aussi les faucons) de leur territoire, de même que les chouettes et les hiboux. C'est d'ailleurs une des techniques de chasse les plus efficaces, avec un hibou grand-duc en plastique : les corneilles ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de les attaquer. Après j'ai aussi vu des tourterelles chasser une pie qui s'était trop approchée de leur nid, et même des hirondelles poursuivre une corneille! Quand on voit la forme et la taille du bec des tourterelles et des hirondelles par rapport à ceux de la pie et de la corneille, on se dit qu'elles ont quand même un sacré courage!

----------


## Columba

Ah les tourterelles se sont des pestes qui n'ont peur de rien. Y'a pas plus agressif en période de reproduction ! Mais j'avoue que je vois mal les miennes lutter contre un corvidé

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est pour ça que j'étais étonnée! Leur nid était en haut du noyer, et elles ont raccompagné dame pie qui lorgnait le nid d'un peu trop près... Impressionnant, quand même, de voir ces deux tourterelles lui voler dans les plumes! Mais ç'a marché, le nid est resté sauf!

----------


## jitilidi

Bonjour, Depuis des semaines je regardais avec beaucoup d'intérêt et de joie un couple de pies construire leur nid dans mon noyer. Depuis ce matin, je suis très en colère, car leur nid étant presque terminé je vois des dizaines corbeaux tourner autour, que faire, ce n'est pas la première année où les pies ont du quitter leur nid. Merci de me conseiller

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les frais aussi sont de redoutables prédateurs de tout ce qui volent et nidifient. C'est moch ça fait partie du cycle de la vie animale, qui n'est pas gérée par le concepts judeo chrétiens.

----------


## criskollik@yahoo.fr

Moi aussi j'ai vu un corbeau détruire un nid de pies avant la naissance. Mais je vois aussi des humains élever des animaux enfermés uniquement pour les vendre, pour le profit, pour nourrir d'autres humains !!! Est ce imaginable ???

----------


## krissou

> Moi aussi j'ai vu un corbeau détruire un nid de pies avant la naissance. Mais je vois aussi des humains élever des animaux enfermés uniquement pour les vendre, pour le profit, pour nourrir d'autres humains !!! Est ce imaginable ???


Bonne remarque : Nous n'arrêtons pas de dire que le monde des animaux est cruel mais aucun d'eux n'élève d'autres animaux dans le but de les manger ! N'est-ce pas ça le comble de la cruauté finalement ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Alors m'est avis que c'est une _corneille noire_ plutôt qu'un corbeau freux qui a fait le coup :: 
Ca n'apporte rien au débat, mais il faut bien qu'elles mangent, elles aussi... C'est l'ordre naturel des choses, et je ne vous fais pas le coup du cri de la carotte, je parle d'un oiseau prédateur, on est d'accord? :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonne remarque : Nous n'arrêtons pas de dire que le monde des animaux est cruel *mais aucun d'eux n'élève d'autres animaux dans le but de les manger* ! N'est-ce pas ça le comble de la cruauté finalement ?



Si, les fourmis avec les pucerons! Elles en élèvent, les défendent et les surveillent, les traient, et parfois les mangent.

----------


## krissou

> Si, les fourmis avec les pucerons! Elles en élèvent, les défendent et les surveillent, les traient, et parfois les mangent.


Je me doutais que quelqu'un allait faire cette remarque  ::  mais ceci dit, les fourmis, au moins, elles font de l'élevage bio sans commune mesure avec nos méthodes cruelles d'élevage intensif et nos techniques d'abattage barbares.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bah, elles les décapitent vivants, les pucerons... Mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont bio (je crois que l'acide formique est autorisé en agriculture biologique?) ::

----------


## armandine

On ne peut pas comparer les animaux et les humains sur ce point, dans la mesure ou il est evident que chaque animal carnivore doit se nourrir de chair et doit nourrir en plus sa famille. Ils n'ont pas le choix et en plus, c'est un lourd tribu qu'ils doivent payer eux memes, les meres devant chasser affamees, parfois loin de leurs petits, livres eux memes a des predateurs. Et il y a une grande mortalite chez les petits qui meurent affames ou devores. Le seul effort de l'humain pour se nourrir lui et sa famille est d"aller dans un magasin.
Mais, malgre tout, je ne peux pas m'empecher d'avoir du chagrin lorsque je vois qu'un oisillon dont en plus j"ai vu tout le labeur qu'avait les parents a l'elever, se voit arracher du nid pour etre mange plus tard par d'autres oiseaux. Quelle detresse pour cet oisillon et quelle detresse pour les parents.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

J'en suis désolée pour toi, mais "ainsi va la vie" comme on dit... Je n'aime pas cet aspect de la nature non plus; d'un autre côté, *qui sommes-nous* *pour juger* ce qui a fait la sélection naturelle depuis des millions d'années? Pour moi,_ essayer de nourrir un faucon avec des croquettes_ (vu ici!) pour l'empêcher de chasser des pigeons (ce qu'il est NE pour faire) c'est nier la nature de l'animal (et sa beauté, son adaptation au milieu) et ça c'est franchement de l'anthropocentrisme (bien plus que d'autres choses très critiquées ici).
ET JE NE PARLE TOUJOURS PAS DU végétarisme/Végétalisme on est d'accord?

----------


## armandine

Mais je ne juge pas du tout les animaux. Effectivement, la nature est faite comme cela. Cela n'empeche pas mon ressenti d'humain qui les aime. Libres pour les animaux sauvages et aimes pour ceux qui vivent a nos cotes (dans les grandes lignes).

----------


## krissou

Je te comprends Armandine. La loi de la nature est cruelle et ce n'est pas facile de se dire "c'est comme ça" quand on a de la sensibilité et de la compassion pour toute forme de souffrance, en particulier celle des plus faibles

----------

